# E-Juice that tastes like the Cigarettes you used to Smoke



## Renaldo

Hi everyone,

I have realized that alot of people that move from the cancer sticks to vaping often tries to find e-juice that resemble the brand they used to smoke. I think it's time a thread was created in which people could recommend an e-juice that gave them the enjoyment their old cancer sticks used to give. I will start:

I used to smoke Marlboro Blue Ice and Dunhill Switch. My current juice that fills that void is (60% Filled) Halo Sub Zero and (40% Filled) Liqua American Blend. When my Halo Sub Zero runs out I tend to always have a backup in my 220ml bottle of Mt Baker Vapor Extreme Ice.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

I was a Stuyvesant red smoker and have not yet found something similar... i did try a Pster Vap-aroma and honest opinion...i think Yes cigarettes tasted better than this stuff like straw mixed with amonia.. but yea nothing yet on something similar to stuyvesant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Interesting thread @Renaldo

I must say I have not come across a juice that feels like the taste of my cigarettes I used to smoke.
I smoked Rothmans Red
For the first few months I tried very hard to find something that resembled the same taste - but had little luck.

I still love vaping tobacco juices and *Heathers Heavenly Vapes Huntsman *and *Witchers Brew Blackbird *are probably the closest for me. But not the same - at least from what I can remember.

In some ways vaping is not as satisfying. Cigarettes from what I recall had that fairly harsh burning sensation sometimes which was pleasurable to me since I like a good throat hit. 

But in so many other ways vaping is much more satisfying - far more flavour and nuances to the flavours - which I enjoy thoroughly.

I don't crave the cigarette taste anymore - mainly because I have forgotten what it tastes like - but also because I am having so much fun experimenting with so many other "non-tobacco" flavours.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## hands

smoke is a complicated taste to replicate with vaping and to get the brand taste that you use to smoke is hard. i am sure it is possible to make some sort of smoke concentrate and that would be great for those trying to replicate cigs and it would be a great stepping stone for people trying to get of the stinkies. if you steep tobacco leafs in pg you get the flavor of the tobacco but it does not taste like tobacco smoke . we need a smoke concentrate to make better smoke juice. i cant stand the smell of cigs any more but still enjoy the smell of burning pipe tobacco and would love to make some pipe juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

I immediately went to desert and fruit flavors after quitting the stinkies. Didn't want a reminder. Only started vaping tobacco flavors a few months in. Helped me a lot in quitting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I too was a Blue Ice smoker and a heavy one... and that ended just over a year ago! I now vape Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice with their coconut concentrate 99% of the time!


----------



## El Capitan

I really need to try this coconut concentrate you keep going on about. I'm a VM Menthol Ice man myself


----------



## Rob Fisher

El Capitan said:


> I really need to try this coconut concentrate you keep going on about. I'm a VM Menthol Ice man myself



You do indeed! It rocks my world!


----------



## El Capitan

I have some Craft Vapour Matterhorn Menthol that arrived yesterday. Need to give it a shot at some stage to see how it compares to the VM option


----------



## Wesley

El Capitan said:


> I have some Craft Vapour Matterhorn Menthol that arrived yesterday. Need to give it a shot at some stage to see how it compares to the VM option



Make sure to give us your review, @El Capitan !

I'm also starting out on a quest for the perfect menthol


----------



## El Capitan

I actually ordered a few flavours from them; wiberry, melon (tastes like melon vodka), menthol and RY4 on top of which they included a sample of Polar Express. I'll do a quick write-up on them after I've given them a run on the Nautilus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nancy_Bout

Indigo vapors ice 
And jersey Devils slm menthol


----------



## Cat

Silver said:


> Interesting thread @Renaldo
> 
> I must say I have not come across a juice that feels like the taste of my cigarettes I used to smoke.
> I smoked Rothmans Red
> For the first few months I tried very hard to find something that resembled the same taste - but had little luck.
> 
> I still love vaping tobacco juices and *Heathers Heavenly Vapes Huntsman *and *Witchers Brew Blackbird *are probably the closest for me. But not the same - at least from what I can remember.
> 
> In some ways vaping is not as satisfying. Cigarettes from what I recall had that fairly harsh burning sensation sometimes which was pleasurable to me since I like a good throat hit.



Have you tried any other HHV juice? i think Dragon's Fire seems the most like smoke, without all the flavouring stuff like spices that Huntsman and Pirates Booty and Sludge have. Dark Horse also seemed more like smoke. What i find with HHV is that the vapour is dense, on the exhale, more "body", which seems to come closest to exhaling smoke. (i don't know how they do it because i my DIY 50-50, but even when i try 40-60, it doesn't help.)
Sometimes i find that cranking up the Watts makes it seem more like smoke.
Now i'm using about 2% Boxer extact with mbv Coumarin Pipe - the Boxer doesn't have much lavour but it adds a 'bite' which makes it seem more like smoking.


----------

